# Marine motor repair



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Most public schools offer Adult Education courses.
Take an automotive or small engine repair class. Tools will be almost the same.
Then pick up the OEM shop manual for the outboard to be repaired.
You ought to be able to diagnose and fix almost anything except the onboard brain-box.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

its a good thing to know.. lol i do it everyday.. dont go to uti.. ive met a few people that went there and wasnt impressed


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Just because someone attends and spends their tuition at UTI doesn't mean it's a bad school. The knowledge given to someone is only the first step, how well they absorb and further that knowledge is what separates the good techs from parts-changers. We all know a few parts-changers, don't we? Can't diagnose or repair anything beyond swapping parts until it works again.

I'd agree with the basic small engine repair at the local technical school or community college. You should be able to pick up the fundamentals that apply to nearly every internal combustion engine there. That basic knowledge combined with a good service manual and a good set of tools, and you should be able to fix most any engine.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

lol i didnt say uti sucked. the only problem is its a six week course that starts out explaining a phillips head from a slotted screwdriver. its kinda too much too fast.. nothing is better than just tinkering and on the field real world experience. thats where you see all the things that arent taught in the textbooks. but the class wouldnt hurt to get you started depending on your current knowledge


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

UTI does suck, you would know if you ever had it, makes you scared to go to the bathroom. :'(


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I talked to the UTI people on the phone. They don't offer classes to the "casual" person. They only have a full time program.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

This was a long time ago, but I took the marine engine school sponsored by OMC at The Palm Beach Junior College. It was a good experience for me and I have gotten my money back a thousand fold.

Frank_S


----------

